# Ladri d'appartamento



## riccardokaka (21 Ottobre 2012)

Ragazzi, stasera mi sono entrati i ladri in casa...quando siamo entrati io e mio fratello era tutto sotto sopra. E' veramente una brutta sensazione...non ti senti più sicuro nemmeno in casa tua...a voi è mai capitato?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Ottobre 2012)

Fortunatamente a me non è mai capitato, al massimo son saliti sul balcone ma abbiamo le inferiate quindi non sono entrati. Immagino sia una sensazione davvero brutta!


----------



## riccardokaka (21 Ottobre 2012)

Eh infatti...stanotte infatti di dormire manco se ne è parlato...ma secondo te le inferriate sono sicure?


----------



## bmb (21 Ottobre 2012)

A me sono entrati mentre dormivamo, ci hanno addormentati. Sensazioni che non auguro neanche a una persona che potrei odiare dal profondo.


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Ottobre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> A me sono entrati mentre dormivamo, ci hanno addormentati. Sensazioni che non auguro neanche a una persona che potrei odiare dal profondo.


Vi hanno addormentato mentre dormivate?


----------



## Heisenberg (21 Ottobre 2012)

Devono morire tutti. Tutti. Non meritano di vivere. Come Bergomi.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Vi hanno addormentato mentre dormivate?



Roba da Giucas Casella


----------



## Canonista (21 Ottobre 2012)

E' stato un peccato non vedere quale numero avessero sulla loro maglia bianconera...


----------



## bmb (21 Ottobre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Vi hanno addormentato mentre dormivate?



C'è un ***** da ridere.


----------



## Degenerate X (21 Ottobre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> C'è un ***** da ridere.



Non lo metto in dubbio, però il discorso non quadra. Semplice.


----------



## tamba84 (21 Ottobre 2012)

mi spiace..

purtroppo oggi può accadere di tutto

avevate messo l'antifurto?


----------



## Butcher (21 Ottobre 2012)

Qui nelle mie vicinanze è successo a parecchia gente. Entrano in casa nonostante tu ci sia, anche di mattina.
Incredibile.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2012)

Massima solidarietà. Che schifo.


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Mai successo fortunatamente ma posso capire la rabbia e lo spavento. Massima solidarietà anche da parte mia!


----------



## cris (21 Ottobre 2012)

meriterebbero un buco nel cranio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Ottobre 2012)

mi dispiace...schifo di gente


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Ottobre 2012)

Peccato che la legge italiana faccia ridere,perchè bisognerebbe sparargli a 'sti schifosi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Ottobre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Qui nelle mie vicinanze è successo a parecchia gente. Entrano in casa nonostante tu ci sia, anche di mattina.
> Incredibile.



Di mattina? O__o


----------



## bmb (21 Ottobre 2012)

Io, da quando è successo, vivo in casa e mi sembra di essere in carcere. Allarmi dentro e fuori, inferiate in tutte le finestre "deboli".


----------



## cris (21 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Di mattina? O__o



sisi, da un mio amico son entrati alle 8 del mattino, si è alzato dal letto e ha trovato due albanesi che han tentato di bucagli la pancia con un cacciavite, prima di scappare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Ottobre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> sisi, da un mio amico son entrati alle 8 del mattino, si è alzato dal letto e ha trovato due albanesi che han tentato di bucagli la pancia con un cacciavite, prima di scappare.


Madò che schifo....


----------



## tamba84 (21 Ottobre 2012)

si purtroppo di mattina non è cosi inusuale.


----------



## Vinz (21 Ottobre 2012)

A me salirono sul balcone pensando non ci fosse nessuno, poi videro me che stavo in cucina e scapparono, lol. E' successo tipo 7-8 anni fa. 
Ora abbiamo messo le inferriate a tutti i balconi e finestre. Ora non è che vedo gente salirmi sul balcone e sbattere contro le inferriate, però credo siano abbastanza sicure e penso che se un ladro deve scegliere tra casa tua con inferriate e casa del tuo vicino senza, vada per la seconda


----------



## iceman. (21 Ottobre 2012)

Per fortuna mai..


----------



## riccardokaka (21 Ottobre 2012)

Vi ringrazio ragazzi per la solidarietà. Certo adesso c'è paura anche perchè non so se possiamo permetterci le inferriate e gli allarmi. Poi in questo periodo hanno proprio preso di mira la zona. Non so che fare sinceramente....è proprio l'impotenza che ti frega...


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2012)

Mai successo per fortuna...capitò invece al mio vicino di casa, nel pieno della notte un maghrebino vestito con gli abiti da lavoro gli spaccò una finestra ed entrò nella villetta, per fortuna il mio vicino si sveglio e lo mise in fuga.


----------



## riccardokaka (21 Ottobre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> A me sono entrati mentre dormivamo, ci hanno addormentati. Sensazioni che non auguro neanche a una persona che potrei odiare dal profondo.


Mamma mia che brutta roba. Non immagino neanche guarda....


Ma ragazzi le inferriate quanto costano più o meno? Contate che ho 1 finestra piccola, 2 finestre abbastanza grandi, 1 portafinestra piccola e 1 portafinestra molto grande...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Ottobre 2012)

E' successo a un mio amico una settimana fa. Si era appena trasferito. Sono entrati di notte, gli hanno preso la borsa e lo zaino, e li hanno lasciati fuori in giardino. Stranissimo.


----------



## Canonista (21 Ottobre 2012)

Rubarono nella casa accanto alla mia due anni fa, in estate intorno alle 20, io non sentii niente, eppure ero a disegnare con la tv a basso volume ed il balcone aperto.


----------



## tamba84 (22 Ottobre 2012)

scusa la domanda banale,ma avevi messo l'allarme?han forzato tanto?

cioè come sono entrati?

comunque m spiace tanto,t auguro di riprenderti!


----------



## riccardokaka (22 Ottobre 2012)

Dai oggi va meglio...comunque non ho l'allarme a casa...sono entrati dalla portafinestra. Purtroppo siamo stati anche stupidi perchè abbiamo abbassato tutta la tapparella ma abbiamo lasciato la finestra aperta perchè faceva caldo, perciò non si sono neanche sporcati le mani...


----------



## tamba84 (22 Ottobre 2012)

riccardokaka ha scritto:


> Dai oggi va meglio...comunque non ho l'allarme a casa...sono entrati dalla portafinestra. Purtroppo siamo stati anche stupidi perchè abbiamo abbassato tutta la tapparella ma abbiamo lasciato la finestra aperta perchè faceva caldo, perciò non si sono neanche sporcati le mani...



sarà l'apalissiano di consiglio,ma io lo metterei-o una porta blindata-per costi di questa dovresti parlar con lollo che le vende!

dopo quanto avvenuto pensi d metterlo?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (22 Ottobre 2012)

Anche nella mia zona d'origine (da sempre estremamente tranquilla) ci sono state varie case svaligiate. E a Milano in Ripamonti non ne parliamo. Sarà un caso che il 90% dei responsabili sia straniero? E non americano, canadese o koreano, ma di altri posti nell'est Europa...


----------



## Doctore (22 Ottobre 2012)

I ******** in genere quando entrano in una casa lo fanno perche sanno che ci sono valori(oro,soldi) grazie a delle soffiate o pedinamenti.Bisogna stare attenti a quello che si dice in giro anche quando parli con un tuo amico in un bar


----------



## riccardokaka (22 Ottobre 2012)

Mah non so...nessuno sa di queste cose, anche parlandone con i miei familiari. Non saprei...comunque anche nella mia zona sono aumentati parecchio nell'ultimo periodo (zona Affori, Milano)...dicono che sia una nuova banda di zingari arrivata da poco in Italia...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Ottobre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Anche nella mia zona d'origine (da sempre estremamente tranquilla) ci sono state varie case svaligiate. E a Milano in Ripamonti non ne parliamo. Sarà un caso che il 90% dei responsabili sia straniero? E non americano, canadese o koreano, ma di altri posti nell'est Europa...



e chissà qual è quel posto...


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Ottobre 2012)

e il bello è che se ti entrano dentro e gli fai qualcosa vai te nei casini!!veramente una vergogna sto paese!!!ma stiamo scherzando che uno entra in casa mia???ma io ti sparo!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> sarà *l'apalissiano* di consiglio,ma io lo metterei-o una porta blindata-per costi di questa dovresti parlar con lollo che le vende!
> 
> dopo quanto avvenuto pensi d metterlo?





Comunque mi dispiace per voi ragazzi,deve essere orribile non sentirsi al sicuro in casa propria.


----------



## tamba84 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e il bello è che se ti entrano dentro e gli fai qualcosa vai te nei casini!!veramente una vergogna sto paese!!!ma stiamo scherzando che uno entra in casa mia???ma io ti sparo!!!!



mi è scappata una virgola dai...


----------



## cris (22 Ottobre 2012)

si tamba, si... stai azzeccando tutto, tra parole e quote


----------



## Stex (22 Ottobre 2012)

il problema ce pure quando ti accorgi della loro presenza e non puoi fare nulla. xke se per caso li fermi o gli fai male con qualcosa è ancora colpa tua...


----------



## tamba84 (22 Ottobre 2012)

o santa polenta


----------



## Prinz (22 Ottobre 2012)

Svaligiarono casa quando avevo 5 anni (non che ci fosse molto da rubare in verità, essenzialmente si portarono via i doni del mio battesimo). Al mio paesello era festa e cantava Orietta Berti, il che penso sia stato più traumatizzante del furto subito.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Ottobre 2012)

Se entrano da me li faccio secchi... Poi facciano cio che vogliono


----------



## riccardokaka (22 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se entrano da me li faccio secchi... Poi facciano cio che vogliono


Eh su quello ok, ma se non sei in casa sei *******...anzi, peggio ancora, se non sei in casa tu, ma c'è qualcuno a cui ci tieni che non può difendersi...


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Ottobre 2012)

mai successo per fortuna, ma certe volte di notte, soprattutto d'estate, quando sento dei rumori provenire dall'esterno o scricchiolii vari, la paura è sempre tanta. 

anche perchè ho i cani, e certe volte di punto in bianco nel bel mezzo della notte si mettono ad abbaiare...
credo che se mi trovassi un ladro in casa, mi verrebbe un infarto seduta stante.


----------



## Butcher (22 Ottobre 2012)

Sapete dei segni sui citofoni lasciati dagli zingari? Fecero anche un servizio alle Iene.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (23 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e chissà qual è quel posto...



Anche se solo si solleva la questione del problema criminalità legato agli stranieri, si scatena sempre un vespaio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Anche se solo si solleva la questione del problema criminalità legato agli stranieri, si scatena sempre un vespaio.



si ma tanto quel posto lo sappiamo tutti qual è...meglio non andare oltre


----------



## Amedeo123 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se entrano da me li faccio secchi... Poi facciano cio che vogliono



Quoto tutto


----------

